# how much do emts start out getting paid?



## militarygirl (Feb 27, 2013)

I just started working for a company and i get paid 20cents more then minimum wage is that normal?


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 27, 2013)

Depends where you live and work. In some areas it is very common to make minimum wage as an emt


----------



## medic417 (Feb 27, 2013)

Actually thats high in many areas.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Feb 27, 2013)

that sucks. kinda normal...especially for cheap IFT companies. I know patient sitters that make more (10 an hour). find a new job as soon as you can.


----------



## Vahlen (Feb 27, 2013)

Can't say I have too much experience with this but in the western NY area the pay is "livable" I'm starting out at around 12-13/hr as an EMT-I with absolutely no experience. Medics can do pretty decent, it all really depends on where and who you work for..........I've seen some oil rig medics pull in almost 6 figures.


----------



## sharkboy415 (Feb 28, 2013)

As others have said, it depends on your location. I can tell you about my personal experience with working IFT BLS in the SF Bay Area. I have been at several companies and have buddies in other local companies as well. The small mom and pop operations will pay about $11/hr. Some of the larger companies will offer you as much as $16-18. Some companies offer call bonuses and others do not.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 28, 2013)

Made 11.99/horas an EMT-I for a 911 agency.

Make 16.35/hr as a medic for the same agency. 

No EMT-Bs on ambulances here, our special events Basics make ~10/hr.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 28, 2013)

As an EMT I started around 12.00 an hour and after a few years I made about 15.00 an hour, that was in Portland Oregon. Medics started at $40,000 a year. 

Most I have ever made in EMS was as a Paramedic I cleared $90,000 after taxes (overseas contract)

My First EMT job ever I made about $8.00 an hour which was just above the state minimum wage.


----------



## medic308 (Feb 28, 2013)

Here in suffolk county Long Island basics make 10-14/hour.


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 1, 2013)

My service starts EMTs at $14.22. Mpls/St. Paul metro area.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 1, 2013)

In most places, Starbucks is a much better job than an EMT-B.

You will put in less hours, be paid better, work in a safe environment, get a pay raise more often, and not miss as many family and social events.

Don't get sucked up into the BS about saving lives and serving humanity.


----------



## slewy (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## DeepFreeze (Mar 1, 2013)

*Boston!*

I've heard 13/hr...but I wouldn't be surprised if there are places that do 12.75.

When I started down here with 2 yrs exp. (as a non-transporting ff/emt before going straight ambulance) I was getting 14.25/hr.

Boston area pays higher...but higher cost of living (1300/month for 1 bed apt in Beantown  )


----------



## Tigger (Mar 2, 2013)

My place in Boston starts no-experience EMTs at 12.50.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 2, 2013)

Michigan anywhere from $8.50 to $10 with no experience.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Mar 2, 2013)

Tigger said:


> My place in Boston starts no-experience EMTs at 12.50.



I can't imagine living on that wage around here...I also can't believe that in the 80's-90's it was $8/hr around here.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 2, 2013)

DeepFreeze said:


> I can't imagine living on that wage around here...I also can't believe that in the 80's-90's it was $8/hr.



I made $8.00 an hour as an EMT in Southern Oregon 2003-2004


----------



## marshmallow22 (Mar 5, 2013)

Come to Austin... our EMT's are starting out almost 40k a year (in fact, my partner will clear 50k easily with overtime he's worked) all 911, civil service, pension, nice place to live, lower cost of living compared to many areas. Go to the city website for the next recruitment process.


----------

